# Urdu: verboN ke alag alag istemaal



## sapnachaandni

*vazaahat:*

grammar meN verboN ke zamaane (tenses) do tarah ke haiN: ek vo zamaanah hai jo verb kaa naam hai, duusraa vo zamaanah hai jis meN verb kaa istemaal kiyaa gayaa hai. misaal ke taur par “gayaa” ko “mutlaq maazii”(simple past) kahte haiN. ye “mutlaq maazii”(simple past) is verb kaa naam hai. is kaa matlab ye nahiiN hai ki is verb kaa istemaal sirf zamaane maazii (past tense) meN ho saktaa hai. misaal ke taur par “vo pichhle din apne dost ke ghar *gayaa*” meN “gayaa” kaa istemaal zamaane maazii (past tense) meN hu’aa hai, par “agar maiN USA *gayaa*, to Germany meN aap ke paas rukuuNgaa” meN “gayaa” kaa istemaal zamaane mustaqbil (future tense) meN hu’aa hai. to phir “mutlaq maazii”(simple past) sirf “gayaa” kaa naam hai aur verboN ke naam se un ke sabhii *istemaal* saamne nahiiN aate.

yahaaN verboN ke alag alag istemaaloN ke baare meN mubaahisah karnaa maqsuud hai.


*“khaa rahaa hogaa” aur “khaataa hogaa” jaise verboN ke istemaal:*

“khaa rahaa hogaa” aur “khaataa hogaa”  jaise verboN kaa ek istemaal zamaane *haal* (present tense) meN kiyaa jaataa hai, aur duusraa zamaane *mustaqbil* (future tense) meN. “khaa rahaa hogaa” aur “khaataa hogaa”  jaise verboN se *shak* kaa bhii izhaar kiyaa jaa saktaa hai, *qat3iyat* kaa bhii izhaar kiyaa jaa saktaa hai. 

*misaaleN:*

(ex.1.1) 
abhii phone nahiiN uThaa rahaa hai, Ghaaliban baahar se khaanaa khaa rahaa hogaa.

(ex.1.2)
-x kyaa kar rahaa hogaa?
-mujhe nahiiN ma3luum!
-phir bhii?
-us ne kal hii Naasir Xusrau kaa “safar-naamah” kahiiN se haasil kiyaa hai. vo vahii paRh rahaa hogaa.

(ex.1.3)
hospital meN har kaam ke muta3ayyan auqaat laaguu hote haiN. hameN ma3luum hai ki kal 12 baje se 1 baje tak vo khaanaa khaa rahaa hogaa is liye mizaaj-pursii ke liye 2 baje jaa’eNge.

(ex.1.4)
jab tuu vahaaN pahuNchegaa, to vo khaanaa khaa rahaa hogaa.


(ex.2.1)
us kaa imtihaan agle mahiine hai. vo aaj kal din bhar paRhtaa hogaa.

(ex.2.2)
aap to ye kahaanii jaante hoNge.

(ex.2.3)
-x har roz mai-xaane jaataa hai!
-mujhe kyaa! jaataa hogaa vahaaN!

(ex.2.4)
jab tuu vahaaN pahuNchegaa, to vo khaanaa khaataa hogaa.

(ex.2.5)
vo apne jii meN kyaa kahtaa hogaa?

(ex.2.6)
shaayad tuu sochtaa hogaa ki mujh ko ye sab faraaGhat aur daulat be-mashaqqat haasil hu’ii.

--------------------------------------------


*savaal: *

urduu bolne vaale dosto,

*(1)*
agar “*khaataa thaa*” aur “*khaa rahaa thaa*” ke hone ke baare meN *shak* ho to kyaa in verboN kaa ruup badlegaa? agar haaN to nayaa ruup kaisaa hogaa?



*(2) *
mujhe lagtaa hai ki “*khaa rahaa hogaa*” aur “*khaataa hogaa*” jaise verboN kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN bhii kiyaa jaa saktaa hai.

mujhe lagtaa hai ki “khaataa hogaa” jaise verboN kaa istemaal jab zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN hotaa hai, to “khaataa hogaa” jaise verb, “*khaataa thaa*”/ “*khaa rahaa thaa*”/ “*khaataa rahaa hai*”/ “*khaataa rahaa thaa*” jaise verboN kii jagah par aate haiN tab jab verb ke hone ke baare meN qat3iyat nahiiN miltii.

isii tarah “khaa rahaa hogaa” jaise verboN kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN bhii kiyaa jaa saktaa hai; matlab “*khaa rahaa thaa*” kii jagah par “khaa rahaa hogaa” kahte haiN tab jab verb ke hone ke baare meN qat3iyat nahiiN miltii.

aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?



*(3)*
ye misaal dekhiye:
“jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.”
kyaa ye misaal aap ko durust lagtii hai?
agar ye misaal---“jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.”--- durust ho to is meN “likhtaa hogaa” kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN kiyaa gayaa hai na?

aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?



*(4)*
ye mukaalmah paRhiye:

- hamaare pahuNchne se pahle vo log x kii laash le kar vahaaN pahuNch chuke the. jab ham pahuNch ga’e to maiN ne x kii biivii dekhii. vo laash ke saamne baiThii thii.

- ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii.

- nahiiN, vo na ro rahii thii, na kuchh bol rahii thii. chup chaap baiThii hu’ii thii aur laash ko hi dekhe jaa rahii thii.


ye jo “ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii” bolaa gayaa hai, kyaa ye aap ko durust lagtaa hai? agar haaN, to phir yahaaN “ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii” kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN kiyaa gayaa hai na?

aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> [..]
> 
> *(1)*
> agar “*khaataa thaa*” aur “*khaa rahaa thaa*” ke hone ke baare meN *shak(k)* ho to kyaa in verboN kaa ruup badlegaa? agar haaN to nayaa ruup kaisaa hogaa?
> in kii shakl yih ho gii.


khaataa ho gaa (lekin yaad rakhiey kih is meN nah sirf 3aadat kaa izhaar ho gaa balkih kahiiN kahiiN davaam kaa bhii. (maiN yih pahle bhii 3arz kar chukaa huuN)

khaa rahaa ho gaa



> *(2) *
> mujhe lagtaa hai ki “*khaa rahaa hogaa*” aur “*khaataa hogaa*” jaise verboN kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN bhii kiyaa jaa saktaa hai.
> 
> mujhe lagtaa hai ki “khaataa hogaa” jaise verboN kaa istemaal jab zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN hotaa hai, to “khaataa hogaa” jaise verb, “*khaataa thaa*”/ “*khaa rahaa thaa*”/ “*khaataa rahaa hai*”/ “*khaataa rahaa thaa*” jaise verboN kii jagah par aate haiN tab jab verb ke hone ke baare meN qat3iyat nahiiN miltii.
> 
> isii tarah “khaa rahaa hogaa” jaise verboN kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN bhii kiyaa jaa saktaa hai; matlab “*khaa rahaa thaa*” kii jagah par “khaa rahaa hogaa” kahte haiN tab jab verb ke hone ke baare meN qat3iyat nahiiN miltii.
> 
> aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?


jii haaN. aur yih pahle bhii 3arz kiyaa jaa chukaa hai.



> *(3)*
> ye misaal dekhiye:
> “jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.”
> kyaa ye misaal aap ko durust lagtii hai?
> agar ye misaal---“jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.”--- durust ho to is meN “likhtaa hogaa” kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN kiyaa gayaa hai na?
> 
> aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?


 aap ba-jaa farmaatii haiN. aur yih pahle bhii 3arz kiyaa jaa chukaa hai.



> *(4)*
> ye mukaalmah paRhiye:
> 
> - hamaare pahuNchne se pahle vo log x kii laash le kar vahaaN pahuNch chuke the. jab ham pahuNch ga’e to maiN ne x kii biivii dekhii. vo laash ke saamne baiThii thii.
> 
> - ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii.
> 
> - nahiiN, vo na ro rahii thii, na kuchh bol rahii thii. chup chaap baiThii hu’ii thii aur laash ko hi dekhe jaa rahii thii.
> 
> 
> ye jo “ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii” bolaa gayaa hai, kyaa ye aap ko durust lagtaa hai? agar haaN, to phir yahaaN “ro rahii hogii, chillaa rahii hogii” kaa istemaal zamaane *maazii* (*past* tense) meN kiyaa gayaa hai na?
> 
> aap dostoN kii raa’e kyaa hai?


jii haaN, bi_lkul durust lagtaa hai aur chuuNkih "jab ham vahaaN pahuNche" maazii meN hai is liye jo kuchh vahaaN hu'aa vuh bhii maazii hii meN hu'aa ho gaa. yih maiN pahle bhii 3arz kar chukaa huuN.

agar aap kaheN...

nah vuh rotii thii, nah vuh chillaatii thii...

mere nazdiik is ke do ma3nii haiN...siyaaq-o-sibaaq ko malHuuz-i-xaatir rakhte hu'e...

ek...kih vuh us vaqt nah to ro rahii thii aur nah hii chillaa rahii thii (aur yih qadre puraanaa isti3maal hai)

do...vuh is qism kii 3aurat thii yaa us kii sadme kii vajh se aisii Haalat ho ga'ii thii kih ...

She would neither cry nor scream.

"jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*."

I am of the opinion that one would normally say "vuh likh rahaa ho gaa". 

PS: Urdu meN "isti3maal" likhaa jaataa hai, "istemaal" nahiiN. "verboN ke" likhne se kyaa aap kisii maxsuus tabqe se muxaatib thiiN?


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ bahut bahut shukriyah Qureshpor saahib. 


agar duusre dostoN ko bhii apnii raa'e bataanii hai, to zaruur bataa deN.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> PS: Urdu meN "isti3maal" likhaa jaataa hai, "istemaal" nahiiN.


phir se vahii puraanii bahas! 



Qureshpor said:


> "verboN ke" likhne se kyaa aap kisii maxsuus tabqe se muxaatib thiiN?


aap to jaante haiN ki ab yahaaN ham laatiinii rasm-ul xat meN kyoN likh rahe haiN na? usii vajah se maiN ne "verboN" likhaa hai.


----------



## marrish

_Thiik hae, maiN bhii maan gayaa huuN kih yih maazii ke liye bhii isti3maal ho saktaa hae HaalaaN kih mujhe ma3luum nahiiN kih kyaa yih durust bhii hae. maiN is wajh se maan gayaa huuN kih “jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.” kaa yih matlab hae kih "mujhe *lagtaa hae*, mujhe gumaaN hae *kih* jab.... tab wuh xat likhtaa thaa/*likhtaa ho gaa*."_


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> _maiN is wajh se maan gayaa huuN kih “jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*.” kaa yih matlab hae kih "mujhe *lagtaa hae*, mujhe gumaaN hae *kih* jab.... tab wuh xat likhtaa thaa/*likhtaa ho gaa*."_


jii, bilkul: "mujhe *lagtaa hae*, mujhe gumaaN hae *kih* jab.... tab wuh xat likhtaa thaa/*likhtaa ho gaa*."


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> "jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*."
> 
> I am of the opinion that one would normally say "vuh likh rahaa ho gaa".


jii, mujhe aap kii baat se ittifaaq hai. ye---"jab tuu us ke ghar gayaa, tab vo xat *likhtaa hogaa*."--- puraanaa andaaz-e bayaan hai. hai na?


----------



## marrish

_yih puraanaa andaaz to zaruur hae magar abhii bhii zindah-dil hae. xaas taur par Ghair-iHtimaalii jumloN meN jaise maiN ne kal sunaa: alif: kyaa kar rahe ho? be: "game complete(E.)" kartaa huuN.

saath puraanii baHas kaa zikr jo aayaa to yih kahe detaa huuN kih yih bhii zindah-dil hae aur wuh bhii kyoN nah ho._


----------



## Dib

mujhe ek baat puuchhnii hai. kyaa aap ko aisaa jumlaa sahiih lagtaa? baraaye mihrabaanii, agar zaruurat ho, muxtalif "registers" kii taraf tavajjuh dete hue bataaiye gaa:

"laRkaa so rahaa thaa hogaa." (ya'nii: shaayad so rahaa thaa)


----------



## Qureshpor

Dib said:


> mujhe ek baat puuchhnii hai. kyaa aap ko aisaa jumlaa sahiih lagtaa? baraaye mihrabaanii, agar zaruurat ho, muxtalif "registers" kii taraf tavajjuh dete hue bataaiye gaa:
> 
> "laRkaa so rahaa thaa hogaa." (ya'nii: shaayad so rahaa thaa)


achhaa kiyaa aap ne apnaa savaal Urdu meN likhaa. bahut bahut shukriyah. (aap ne apne pahle jumle meN ek lafz "hai" chhoR diyaa hai).

aisaa kabhii nahiiN sunaa....aur nah hii kabhii paRhaa hai..lekin Ghair-mumkin bhii nahiiN! lekin mere nazdiik Ghalat ho gaa.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Dib said:


> [...] "laRkaa so rahaa thaa hogaa." [...]


maiN ne bhii aisaa kabhii nahiiN sunaa hai.
mujhe bhii ye durust nahiiN lagtaa.


----------



## Dib

Qureshpor said:


> achhaa kiyaa aap ne apnaa savaal Urdu meN likhaa. bahut bahut shukriyah.



janaab, shukriyaa vaalii kyaa baat hai!  urduu kii laRii hai, is lie thoRii koshish kar lii, zaraa andaaze urduu nikaalne kii.



> aap ne apne pahle jumle meN ek lafz "hai" chhoR diyaa hai.



bataane ke lie shukriyaa. ab jaise maiN ne duusrii daf'aa paRhaa us jumle ko, mujhe bhii khaTkaa, gaRbaR hai. 




> aisaa kabhii nahiiN sunaa....aur nah hii kabhii paRhaa hai..lekin Ghair-mumkin bhii nahiiN! lekin mere nazdiik Ghalat ho gaa.



javaab dene ke liye bahut bahut shukriyaa!
EDIT: aslan, maiN xud aisaa boltaa huuN. par meraa Urduu/Hindii par itnaa puxtaa da'vaa nahiiN hai ki us se kisii ko kuchh farq paRe. phir bhii maiN is baare meN aur jaannaa chaahtaa huuN. is liye maiN ke ek naii laRii kii shuruu'aat kii hai.


----------



## marrish

Dib said:


> mujhe ek baat puuchhnii hai. kyaa aap ko aisaa jumlaa sahiih lagtaa? baraaye mihrabaanii, agar zaruurat ho, muxtalif "registers" kii taraf tavajjuh dete hue bataaiye gaa:
> 
> "laRkaa so rahaa thaa hogaa." (ya'nii: shaayad so rahaa thaa)


_aisaa kahnaa mere liye bahut mushkil hae balkih mumkin nahiiN hae. sab se baRaa is kaa baa3is yih hae kih "so rahaa" kaa isti3maal kabhii kabhaar hii ho saktaa hae lekin 3umuum-an yih chale gaa: "laRkaa soyaa hu'aa thaa", "laRkaa soyaa hu'aa ho gaa".  baaqii aap kii aaGhaaz kardah laRii meN maiN bataa chukaa huuN kab aisaa kahnaa (tha ho gaa) mumkin hae._


----------



## Dib

marrish aur sapnachaandni saahibaan kaa bhi javaabon ke liye shukriyaa.



marrish said:


> _sab se baRaa is kaa baa3is yih hae kih "so rahaa" kaa isti3maal kabhii kabhaar hii ho saktaa hae lekin 3umuum-an yih chale gaa: "laRkaa soyaa hu'aa thaa", "laRkaa soyaa hu'aa ho gaa"._



acchaa! ye shaayad mere bangaalii dimaaGh se niklaa hogaa. bangaalii meN donoN chalte haiN: "ghumie achhe" = "soyaa huaa hai", aur "ghumochchhe" = "so rahaa hai", shaayad thoRaa saa farq hai donoN meN ... par donoN kaa hii aksar isti'maal hotaa hai.


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> ^ bahut bahut shukriyah Qureshpor saahib.
> 
> agar duusre dostoN ko bhii apnii raa'e bataanii hai, to zaruur bataa deN.


جی ہاں۔ بہت اچھی بات کہی آپ نے۔ بقول کسے ہم سا ہے تو سامنے آئے۔


sapnachaandni said:


> phir se vahii puraanii bahas!


نہیں حضور، پرانی بحث کی بات نہیں۔ بات یہ ہے کہ اردو والے استعمال لکھتے ہیں اور یہ لڑی اردو سے منسوب ہے۔ لہٰذا استے مال یقینی طور پہ غلط ہو گا۔ 


> aap to jaante haiN ki ab yahaaN ham laatiinii rasm-ul xat meN  kyoN likh rahe haiN na? usii vajah se maiN ne "verboN" likhaa hai.


جی میں اکثر لاطینی رسم الخط میں اِس لئے لکھتا رہا ہوں کہ پہلے میرے پاس اردو میں ٹائپ کرنے کا طریقہ کار نہیں تھا۔ پھر ایک کرم فرما نے مجھہ پر ترس کھا کے مجھے اِس راز سے آگاہ کیا۔ دوسرے میں اِس لئے لاطینی میں لکھتا ہوں کہ جو دوست اردو نہیں پڑھ سکتے اُن کے لئے رومن میں لکھہ کر آسانی ہو جائے۔ اب اگر آپ نے بھی اِسی وجہ  سے رومن میں لکھا ہے تو میں مان لیتا ہوں گو آپ رومن میں فعلوں بھی لکھہ سکتی تھیں۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> نہیں حضور، پرانی بحث کی بات نہیں۔ بات یہ ہے کہ اردو والے استعمال لکھتے ہیں اور یہ لڑی اردو سے منسوب ہے۔ لہٰذا استے مال یقینی طور پہ غلط ہو گا۔



۔«استعمال» کا تلفظ کس طرح کیا جاتا ہے؟ «استعمال» کی «ت» کے ساتھ کون سی آواز بولی جاتی ہے؟
۔«شعر» کا تلفظ کیسا ہے؟ «شعر» کے «ش» کے ساتھ کون سی آواز بولی جاتی ہے؟

لاطینی رسم الخط میں لکھتے وقت تلفظ کے حساب سے لکھنے میں کون سی برائی ہے؟ در اصل ہم سب کبھی کبھی ایسا ضرور کرتے ہیں۔ مثال کے طور پر «رسم الخط» کو «rasmu-l xat» لکھتے ہیں۔ ذرا بتائیے اِس میں وہ «الف» جو «ضمہ» /u/ اور «لام» /l/ کے بیچ میں ہے کیوں لکھا نہیں گیا ہے؟




Qureshpor said:


> دوسرے میں اِس لئے لاطینی میں لکھتا ہوں کہ جو دوست اردو نہیں پڑھ سکتے اُن کے لئے رومن میں لکھہ کر آسانی ہو جائے۔



اگر کوئی اردو رسم الخط نہیں پڑھ سکتا تو پھر اُس کو کہاں سے معلوم ہوگا کہ یہ «ع»، «ح»، «ص» وغیرہ کیا چیز ہوتی ہے؟ جن کو اردو رسم الخط معلوم نہیں، اُن کو تلفظ معلوم ہوگا نہ؟ تو پھر اگر آپ اُن دوستوں کے لیے لاطینی میں لکھتے ہیں جو اردو رسم الخط نہیں پڑھ سکتے، تو آپ املا کے حساب سے کیوں لکھتے ہیں؟ اُن دوستوں کو تو تلفظ معلوم ہے۔


----------



## Qureshpor

^ 
سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ، میرے پاس آپ کے ہر سوال کا مناسب و موزوں جواب ہے لیکن میں نہ یہاں بحث کو طول دینا چاہتا ہوں نہ کہیں اور۔ یہاں اِس لئے نہیں کہ یہ سب کچھھ ہمیں اِس لڑی کے اصل موضوع سے ہٹا دے گا اور کہیں اور بحث کرنے کے لئے اپنے ذاتی حالات کو مد نظر رکھتے ہوئے میں اپنا قیمتی وقت ضائع نہیں کرنا چاہتا۔ مجھے جو کچھھ کہنا تھا کہہ دیا آگے آپ اپنی مرضی کی مالک ہیں۔ یہ بات میں کہیں اور بھی عرض کر چکا ہوں۔


----------

